# Subs Needed North Jersey



## josoria (Oct 14, 2012)

Looking for subs with truck and salter in the north jersey area..let me know what you have most work will be performed within 10 miles radius of Paterson NJ


----------



## RIVERVIEW7 (Jan 7, 2009)

Where in the area are you looking for subs?.


----------



## josoria (Oct 14, 2012)

In the clifton, passic area have some large industrial complexes under contract and would like a few subs to complete work and allievate some of the work load. 

Do you have your truck insurance? if not let me know what you have?


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

do you have any contracts in Hawthorne, I am based there and can use a couple of more contracts


----------



## josoria (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry only service clifton nj


----------



## plllc (Nov 6, 2012)

I am in the Nutley/Clifton area, are you still looking for subs?


----------



## dm5.9 (Dec 23, 2009)

I plow a lot in paterson, so im always there during snow fall, I have a 2500 ram with 8ft western straight, but a 9.5 boss v in my driveway waiting to install, and also have a tailgate spreader on the back. Also I am fully insured.


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a few lots in Clifton. Whats the pay for 9.5 V with a 1.5 yd salter?


----------

